

Want to live longer? Cut the carbs! - ckuehne
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1323758/Can-cutting-Carbohydrates-diet-make-live-longer.html

======
smcl
The Daily Mail is famous for stories like these. See the website "Kill or
Cure" (<http://kill-or-cure.heroku.com>)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Indeed, the Daily Mail seems convinced that everything in the world will
either kill you (usually by causing cancer) or will make you live forever.
They seem determined to place every food item, activity or product on one of
those categories.

And sometimes in both at once.

